# Bug Eyed



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Took a pic of this little mayfly last night. The tail is a bit blurry, the guy just wouldn't hold his tail still. Other than that, I think this turned out OK. No flash was used. I love it's eyes.

Click on image to enlarge
[attachment=0:2vp0k81p]Blue Winged Olive (real).jpg[/attachment:2vp0k81p]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Kinda cool... 8) 

But, I don't see no blue in his winged olive's... :?


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

RnF said:


> Took a pic of this little mayfly last night. The tail is a bit blurry, the guy just wouldn't hold his tail still. Other than that, I think this turned out OK. No flash was used. I love it's eyes.
> 
> Click on image to enlarge
> [attachment=0:28mo1odj]Blue Winged Olive (real).jpg[/attachment:28mo1odj]


What camera(lens if applicable) and settings did you use on this? The lack of depth of field is quite pronounced almost looks like reverse lens or a dedicated marco lens. Nice job.

I dont see any blue in the wings also....


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

No special lens used. I recently purchased a Cannon Powershot SX100 IS point and shoot camera. It comes with a pretty nice Macro feature, which the reason I bought it.

Edit: Forgot the camera would give me all the photo info...

Canon PowerShot SX100 IS
Shooting Mode	Manual
Tv (Shutter Speed)	2
Av (Aperture Value)	5.6
Light Metering	Evaluative
ISO Speed	80
Lens	6.0 - 60.0 mm
Focal Length	9.1 mm
Digital Zoom	x 2.0
IS Mode	Shoot Only
Image Size	3264x2448
Image Quality	Superfine
Flash	Off
White Balance	Custom
AF Mode	Single AF
AF Range Mode	Macro
Parameters	Contrast Normal
Sharpness Normal
Saturation Normal
Color Space	sRGB
Drive Mode	Self-timer Operation

I actually wanted to set the aperture to around f7.1 to get better depth of field, but the mayfly wouldn't hold still long enough for the exposure length and the image would come out blurry.

Not sure why they call these bugs blue winged olives... Never seen a blue wing on a single one.


----------

